# Timmins archery contact info



## Tates (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone have the contact I for for the timmins archery club? I am up there working for a month and want to shoot, so I am lookin to join the club for awhile. Any help is great.

Thanka


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Phone # 1-705-268-3750
Email - [email protected]


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Phone # is good, but the email is wrong should be [email protected]
Thanks, Rick


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

rsteep said:


> Phone # is good, but the email is wrong should be [email protected]
> Thanks, Rick


Thats the email in the OAA directory


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

or rsteep here on AT.


----------



## Tates (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

